# Giant train millipede with crested gecko???



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I've just set up a planted viv for my 2 cresties. I originally wanted to add a few fruit beetles to the viv to add a bit of difference to the viv floor. I asked on here but no one came up to told me they had done it with success and a few beetle breeders suggested that young beetle may be eaten by the cresties. My question now would be is a giant train millipede ok to inhabit a crestie viv


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Do they bite?


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

No. They can give off an irritating chemical if they feel threatened but I doubt a crestie will pose much of a threat


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

if they dont bite i dont see any problems in that it wont harm them, although it could be possible the chemical odour they give off may harm the cresties. I know the cresties may not seem to pose much of a threat to you, but your not a giant millipede! lol


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont really have much experience with cresties, but i do with millipedes. Do cresties ever go on to their viv floor?

I would say that if cresties do ever go on to the viv floor then it would not be too much of a good idea. I have heard of it being before but you do need to think of the potential size that the millipede could get too aswell so the viv would have to be a bit longer and wider to give them their needs aswell as the cresties

Again do cresties go on to the viv floor?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

OP - I'm pretty sure there is a Crested keeper that has a giant millipede in with the Crested. There was a thread about it that you should be able to find using the search. It might be usefull to you.

I'm guessing you'd probably need an exo bigger than the 45x45x60, maybe the 60x45x60? So the Crested has more space to climb and is less likely to use the floor.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> OP - I'm pretty sure there is a Crested keeper that has a giant millipede in with the Crested. There was a thread about it that you should be able to find using the search. It might be usefull to you.
> 
> I'm guessing you'd probably need an exo bigger than the 45x45x60, maybe the 60x45x60? So the Crested has more space to climb and is less likely to use the floor.


I have found a fe of the original threads, so yu can have a look at them

The original - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/662280-giant-millipede-cresties.html

One of the updates - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/662871-crested-gecko-millipede-update.html

And then another person that also tried it - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...692934-crestie-planted-viv-first-attempt.html

I hope you can see the pics in some of the threads, because I can't. I also hope that this will help you.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I have found a fe of the original threads, so yu can have a look at them
> 
> The original - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/662280-giant-millipede-cresties.html
> 
> ...


You huge bummer!

Just got all the links to post up myself...talk about stealing my thunder...


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. really usefull as usual. Think I'm gonna give it a try and see how it goes


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

There was a guy in the invert section the other day who had fruit beetles in with his cresties, ill find the link in a bit....

EDIT: Sorry its not in with cresties its with day geckos, but here is the link anyway, also doesnt talk much about whether it works but you could contact him directly

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/795679-fruit-beetle-observations.html


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

good to hear that you decided to give it a go, hope it works


----------

